
SproutCore - Apple’s JS library - screamingdigg
http://developerlife.com/theblog/?p=461
======
goodkarma
Link to actual framework: <http://www.sproutcore.com/about/>

I'm confused.. how is this Apple's Javascript library? It was not written by
Apple and the author (and his company) don't appear to have any affliation
with Apple..

~~~
menloparkbum
The author of Sproutcore is also the head of .mac UI development group at
Apple. He had a previous startup (which might still exist?) that sold a
corporate webmail product, built on top of Sproutcore. Apple hired him to work
on .mac. Sproutcore is what's underneath the apps in Apple's forthcoming
MobileMe service.

